

Ideas  Startup Garage Bangalore - mbansal14
http://startup-garage.com/ideas-startup-garage-bangalore/

======
mephju
I think the ideas are pretty lame and have been implemented or at least been
thought of by others a thousand times. Or they are just small deviations from
their originals. No REAL innovation here.

Still I wish you guys luck. The online store thing seems most interesting to
me.

